# extra injections for treats?



## Fettuciniuse (Sep 25, 2012)

We raised this question with on our recent hospital appointment, but my husband and I seem to have come away with varying impressions...

Our son injects Novorapid, and once a week in the evening likes to have sweets to take to bed and watch a DVD (as per pre-diabetes days).  He is more than happy to have an extra injection to cover this, although there is some disagreement between us as to -

a) how long after the last mealtime injection we should wait before having another one

b) the timing of the extra injection and the eating of the sweets, as obvs they are just sugar, and will 'rush through' pretty quick, causing hypos later (this has happened twice)

c) the effect of the sweet-eating on the Lantus injection we give at 9.30-10pm!

Can anyone add their theories??  Please??


----------



## bev (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Fettuciniuse,

It has been over three years since Alex (14) was on injections - so just trying to remember what we used to do.

a) We never worried about this - if your ratio's are normally allright then we didnt worry about it being close to meals.

b) We always waited for 10 minutes before eating anything - to give the insulin time to start working.

c) The Lantus is for the background insulin needs - to keep things ticking over - it shouldnt interfere with this at all as it is a 'slow release' insulin as opposed to the Novorapid which is 'fast'.

Of course, if your son was on a pump it does make it easier to have snacks.Bev


----------

